# Pigeon Poison >:(



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Someone around the junction area in Toronto is putting about poisoned pigeon seeds  Its killing bunches of them at a time  so, I'm planning on going down there, and grabbing some sick pigeons. Anyone know what medicine to buy? Also, should I get them, or am I just planning out mission impossible? Mission Junction.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Anyone!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

What is required to treat pigeons that have been poisoned with an organophosphate poison, or organic poison Avitrol, is an injectable medicine called Atropine, not something that you can just go and pick up, but would need a vet involved to administer and other more advances supportive care as well. There are some reports that activated charcoal can help, but it would be best if you knew how to crop medicate so you could make up a slurry from activated charcoal pills that could be had at most health food stores to place directly in the crop. They mostly use large whole corn that is laced with the poison as bait and if you can feel the kernels still in the crop, they can be carefully worked back up the esophagus, one by one, so they don't get digested. The best thing might be for you to get them to a Wildlife center, where they would have the skills and medicine to treat these birds here is one in your area: http://www.torontowildlifecentre.com/wildlife-rehabilitation-services

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, how horrible! I'd at least try the charcoal, if it is your only option. Also sweep up and dispose of any of the seeds that you can locate. Do you know who is responsible for putting out the poison?

I would look into the local laws about poisoning -- see if there is a law against it. A few of us were able to get a local business here fined pretty heavily a couple of years ago for poisoning... and they did stop doing it. 

We made the argument that it was a danger to local songbirds and to other wildlife .. and even though pigeons were not a protected species, the danger to other species that were protected was enough to make the poisoning illegal. 

I hate this kind of thing


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

minimonkey said:


> Oh, how horrible! I'd at least try the charcoal, if it is your only option. Also sweep up and dispose of any of the seeds that you can locate. Do you know who is responsible for putting out the poison?
> 
> I would look into the local laws about poisoning -- see if there is a law against it. A few of us were able to get a local business here fined pretty heavily a couple of years ago for poisoning... and they did stop doing it.
> 
> ...


*Hi MINI, Just want to let you know that this all happend about three months ago,so I think its been taken care of. * GEORGE


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno exactly what you mean by your reply, George....? You are in Oceanside, Mini is in Oakland....

(BTW - solidarity with Oakland, baby !!!! It's very inspiring and I am quite proud of what is going on there..)

Activated charcoal does work, and would likely work if you are able to get the Pigeons at an early state. I don't know the exact ratio you would have to mix it to, though.

Metamucil is also useful for getting things OUT of a bird which you don't want IN there....and getting it out fast so it isn't all digested. I have read of some success with this as well. My avian vet has used it as an antidote to toxic substances ingested by my Parrots before (not poison, mind you...but toxins in things such as pain and metal).

I think the charcoal actually absorbs and neutralizes the poison, while Metamucil does not do this.

Dobato...since you are also in CA, do you have good experience with that wildlife rescue place ? These days, I see that term and my first reaction is always "death trap for Pigeons". Hard to tell whether they are Pigeon friendly or not...

Yes, I am also sure that poisoning is illegal and there are probably either health, civil, or animal cruelty codes against this...particularly in a metro area like Toronto. I would imagine contacting Animal Control or an SPCA or Humane Society would be a place to start, just to find out. Minimonkey's suggestion is good....say that both Pigeons and other birds (I dunno...Sparrows, Songbirds, Robins, Finches ..what do y'all have up there in Toronto in the winter ? Make it sound convincing) are eating the food and dying.

Also, not a bad suggestion (if you can) to pay more visits to the area and just sweep up any 'new' deposits of 'food' you happen to come across.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

The poisoning stopped soon after my post...thank goodness! I hadn't found any pigeons anyway.  (we have robins, sparrows, starlings, and the occasional finch in the winter)


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What kind of idiot are you to come on a pro pigeon forum and spout such trash, especially in a thread that is over 
5 months old? Even if you meant it as a sick joke, you're not going to make too many friends that way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what an idiot.

this is an old post though. but still is not pleasant.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I lol at you, honestly, have fun getting banned XD
some people, smh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Takes all kinds................sadly.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Roder51 said:


> REMOVED


I hope you realize that posting this is VERY wrong to do so. You do not deserve to be on this site with all of these wonderful people! They are caring but not when you post something like this. This forum is for the care of pigeons not killing them, as you don't understand. If you tried to hurt our feelings I'm happy to say you failed. You have no right to say they are a nuisance to us all as you don't know everyones' opinion. Think before you type/speak.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you John!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't say I am sad I missed THIS whole thing.....


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You really didn't miss much. Just someone being stupid.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes thank you John.


----------

